# Sirius bricked many radios this month!



## coolstrategist

Here is the issue that has affected many users over the last 3 weeks:


I turned on my 2 year old Sportster Replay 2 (yes very old) yesterday and the screen would only display "Call Sirius for Subscription" and no channels could be received. I called tech support and they sent a signal but nothing happened after about 15 minutes of troubleshooting on the phone (reboot, turn off, back on, turn channels etc. etc.). The tech rep advised me to call again this morning.


I called this morning and after the same steps above we get no results and the rep informs me that they *have had many calls like mine over the last few days*. She stated that Sirius had done a recent update and many units were unable to receive a signal as a result. She told me to call back in an hour.


I called back two hours later and we try the same steps with no luck. This time the tech guy on the phone tells me that due to the Sirius upgrades my radio model is obselete and I need to buy another unit. He states that this *has been happening to radios for a few weeks now*. I state that if Sirius modifications have caused multiple units or a specic model to be obselete then Sirius needs to address the matter. He stated that those were the facts and I needed to buy another model period.


I ask for and get a supervisor. She informs me that everything the prior rep said was wrong and that I had a lone broken unit. Bottom line...I need to buy a new radio because it was not their fault.


I call the corporate office about an hour ago and get a very courteous, knowledgeable customer relations manager. I explain all of the above and the woman tells me that *Sirius has done an upgrade (signal etc.) recently that has caused many units to fail and not receive a signal*. She then offers to check inventory to see what they can send me for free to replace my bricked unit. She then offers a Sportster 5 with car kit and a $30 credit to my account. I accept and she tells me that I will receive it by Friday. I already have the confirmation email. Finally nice customer service.


Not everyone has time to make the calls I made so many folks are just out of luck due to a Sirius mistake (pun intended). Bricking your own units is not a good thing.


----------



## coolstrategist

Update for anyone else that was affected by this issue:


Sirius customer relations ultimately has provided a $30 credit, shipped a new Sportster 5 with car kit, and a free car installation certificate. This was to replace a Starmate Replay 2 that was over two years old.


Great customer service (particularly given there is only one entity now) but very bad situation they caused (bricked radios, poor customer communication, subscribers without service seeking interim alternatives).


----------



## dgotwals1

cool,

My unit went through the 5 minutes of updates, and it was driving me nuts. But it works fine. But thatnk you for doing leg work and posting it here so others don't feel helpless.


----------



## DeeKaye07

It's not just Sirius radios. A few days ago (I think -- it was early this week anyway) hubby powered on our XM Express radio to listen to a baseball game, and it said something very similar to the error message mentioned above. I don't recall the exact wording as I didn't see it, but it was similar according to DH.) He had to refresh the radio and thankfully that got it working again.


We'd had XM for several years and I can count on one hand the times we've had to EVER refresh the radio to get it to work as we had to this time. It seems too coincidental that something similar happened to someone else (albiet with Sirius) and then this happened to our XM in and around the same time period....


I hope this isn't a sign of things to come! BTW this is a nearly brand new radio...we've had it maybe a month at most. So something similar had better not happen to us -- we would NOT be happy.


DGK


----------



## HappyFunBoater

Whoa! We just had this problem yesterday and I had assumed it was an isolated incident. Then I saw this thread.


We have a Sirius Starmate Replay - also about two years old. I don't know when the problem happened, but we didn't notice it until yesterday. We got the same "Call Sirius for subscription" message. We have the lifetime subscription, so I just got on the website and had Sirius resend the activation signal. Today the radio was working again. I'm not sure if it was the activation signal or if Sirius did something to fix the problem. The weird thing is that we lost all of our presets. But everything else seems to be working.


It sure would be nice if Sirius sent us an email explaining what happened and maybe a simple "sorry".


----------



## coolstrategist

Yes, it is interesting how a company behaves and reacts to mistakes publicly when they are the only game in town.


Makes one wonder how their public response in this matter would have changed if there were two other satellite providers competing against them. They would have had to be publicly proactive given that competitors would be all over this error.


The sad part is there are people out buying new radios since clearly all those affected do not read this thread.


Although I am satisfied with how they eventually solved my problem after about six calls...I am underwhelmed with how they are going about business at this point. My guess is that this is the first major update/reconfig since the announcement and there may be more to come with more bricked early generation units.


So much for the "no radios obselete" guarantee.


----------



## ebill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/14448032
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> Although I am satisfied with how they eventually solved my problem after about six calls...



- they bricked mine this week too (Tues?). Im only on call 2 and email 3. Guess I have a ways to go just yet.


- I agree with your assement of their poor communications. I still have techs trying to convince me that my antenna is bad


- so, only 4 more calls and I get a new Sportster 5 ..... swwweeeeet !


- ebill


----------



## HappyFunBoater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ebill* /forum/post/14453147
> 
> 
> - they bricked mine this week too (Tues?). Im only on call 2 and email 3. Guess I have a ways to go just yet.
> 
> 
> - I agree with your assement of their poor communications. I still have techs trying to convince me that my antenna is bad
> 
> 
> - so, only 4 more calls and I get a new Sportster 5 ..... swwweeeeet !
> 
> 
> - ebill



Hmm. I suppose it is possible that your antenna went bad on the exact same day as everyone else started having problems.







I love phone techs.


----------



## coolstrategist

At this point it is clear that Sirius management is aware of the issue and at best have refused to throughly advise their tech support and customer service reps. At worst, they have advised tech support and customer service reps to feign ignorance.


Sirius has a responsibility to report this mishap to consumers, subscribers and stockholders.


----------



## wingnut1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/14453695
> 
> 
> At this point it is clear that Sirius management is aware of the issue and at best have refused to throughly advise their tech support and customer service reps. At worst, they have advised tech support and customer service reps to feign ignorance.
> 
> 
> Sirius has a responsibility to report this mishap to consumers, subscribers and
> 
> stockholders.




Here is some more info for you on this, your NOT ALONE!!!!!!!

http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum...d.php?t=109436


----------



## coolstrategist

Sirius is already beginning to behave as if they can do anything they want now without communicating and being upfront and honest with customers. Their actions and lack of actions during this debacle are very quickly going in the direction that _some_ the opponents of the merger predicted for a sole player in the market.


Let's hear from the initial cheerleaders.


FYI...obviously I was a Sirius proponent. Now I have no choice.


----------



## TVOD

It sure didn't take them long to start acting in a monopolistic manner. I get the feeling that things are not going to get better. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVOD* /forum/post/14466971
> 
> 
> It sure didn't take them long to start acting in a monopolistic manner. I get the feeling that things are not going to get better. I hope I'm wrong.




Sirius customer service has always been known to be brutally bad.


A couple of years ago after they released one of their units( I can't think of the name right now) the unit was rushed to market and it had about a million bugs. Sirius acted in a similar manner, not wanting to take care of the problems and stick it to the consumer. On the Sirius forums there was page after page of complaints about Sirius CS.


Unfortunately this type of behavior isn't new, nor it is due to the merger.


----------



## TVOD

So Sirius has always treated their customers badly? That makes me feel better.


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVOD* /forum/post/14470091
> 
> 
> So Sirius has always treated their customers badly? That makes me feel better.



True...LOL.


And a person is really naive if they acknowledge that a company has a propensity and history of offering deliberately poor customer service but does not believe lack of direct competition has not and will not exacerbate the behavior.


----------



## barbie845

Since the merger is a done deal a will or will not this merger improve CS discussion really isn't debatable anymore. I was just passing on a fact of life when dealing with Sirius.


I don't think that fact is naive, it just the way Sirius has done business.


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/14471384
> 
> 
> Since the merger is a done deal a will or will not this merger improve CS discussion really isn't debatable anymore.



Huh????


The markets and invested customers find it very relevant to determine how Sirius opts to conduct itself with customers and prospective customers with respect to communication and service level. Even more so after the merger. Post merger approach is expected to be better than pre merger approach across the board. That is the expectation and a lot of pre merger work goes into that outcome.


If they chose to be proactive, communicative problem solvers.... that matters very much. If they chose what you describe as their status quo (or worse service level) that also matters very much.


The fact that the merger is complete does not make the current vs. past state of CS relations not debatable any more than it is not debatable currently for Best Buy or Nordstrom (which by the way is their key differentiator and very important to current revenues).


At this time Sirius should be doing all they can to drive more adoption of satellite radios as opposed to confusing and turning off customers. Investors and concerned consumers _should_ be debating the Sirius post merger customer service approach and values.


FYI...I have been the lead consultant on a few major mergers and acquisitions including one of the largest ever...ChevronTexaco.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/14472309
> 
> 
> Huh????
> 
> 
> The markets and invested customers find it very relevant to determine how Sirius opts to conduct itself with customers and prospective customers with respect to communication and service level. Even more so after the merger. Post merger approach is expected to be better than pre merger approach across the board. That is the expectation and a lot of pre merger work goes into that outcome.
> 
> 
> If they chose to be proactive, communicative problem solvers.... that matters very much. If they chose what you describe as their status quo (or worse service level) that also matters very much.
> 
> 
> The fact that the merger is complete does not make the current vs. past state of CS relations not debatable any more than it is not debatable currently for Best Buy or Nordstrom (which by the way is their key differentiator and very important to current revenues).
> 
> 
> At this time Sirius should be doing all they can to drive more adoption of satellite radios as opposed to confusing and turning off customers. Investors and concerned consumers _should_ be debating the Sirius post merger customer service approach and values.
> 
> 
> FYI...I have been the lead consultant on a few major mergers and acquisitions including one of the largest ever...ChevronTexaco.



There's no doubt Sirius should drive to improve their CS. My point is that's not going to happen, merger or not. So called monopoly or not. When Sirius was getting their a$$es kicked by XM their CS was bad. Later when they started to catch XM, but they were still losing money in buckets their CS was bad.


This merger dragged on for well over a year yet even things that deal exclusively with this merger aren't ready like these select channels and an all in one radio that they've had YEARS to develope. The management for both companies is piss poor, and I think that carries over to Sirius's CS.


I think I'm being a realist when I say for satellite radio to survive this merger had to happen. BUT since CS has NEVER been a priority merger or no merger I doubt if CS would/will ever be high on Sirius's list.


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/14472841
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Sirius should drive to improve their CS. My point is that's not going to happen, merger or not. So called monopoly or not. When Sirius was getting their a$$es kicked by XM their CS was bad. Later when they started to catch XM, but they were still losing money in buckets their CS was bad.
> 
> 
> This merger dragged on for well over a year yet even things that deal exclusively with this merger aren't ready like these select channels and an all in one radio that they've had YEARS to develope. The management for both companies is piss poor, and I think that carries over to Sirius's CS.
> 
> 
> I think I'm being a realist when I say for satellite radio to survive this merger had to happen. BUT since CS has NEVER been a priority merger or no merger I doubt if CS would/will ever be high on Sirius's list.



Barbie845,


I understand your points and they are well made.


With regard to things like select channels and all in one radio I can tell you a few interesting points. I will use merging oil companies A and B as an example. When we were in the pre merger stage where we were attempting to determine the potential synergies, joint products, technologies, and cost savings (ultimately we shared this vision with the street) it was very frustrating. I had over 100 merger dedicated (taken from their daily jobs) company A and B employees in the same dedicated locked down building for about 8 months _before_ the FTC and SEC approved the merger. During this time I could talk to the team employees separately about technologies, locations, vendors and spend but they could not share nor brainstorm together. When we did meet jointly in the 8 month pre-merger timeframe I had to be very careful regarding what was discussed even if they wanted to share information. Imagine how difficult it becomes to plan for the post merger state when the companies cannot share critical data. That is why consultants play such a large role in this space.


The mad dash starts after the merger is approved and all cross company material and proprietary information can be shared. The trick is to have done all the necessary upfront planning so that the merger team can hit the ground running on Day 1 post approval.


But hey, I was not in the Sirius/XM pre-merger planning room so maybe I am giving them too much credit! They could just be inept as you state. I have seen it before.


FYI...we worked onsite daily with the companies for two years after the approval!


----------



## barbie845

And I understand your points.


But one last thing. An FCC mandate said that XM and Sirius were suppose to be working on an all in one radio since both companies were given licenses by the FCC in 2000/2001 or whenever. A long time ago.


So again, merger or not they were already suppose to be working on an interchangeable radio. But again nothing.


----------



## coolstrategist

Since I started this thread I figured I would give a quick update.


I received the new free Sportster 5 with an Installation Card from Sirius about on Friday (about three days after they offered). I called the number on the InstallCard yesterday afternoon to set up installation near me. I received an email with the install location and phone number (only two miles away) this morning. Believe it or not, the guys were able to get me in the shop by noon today and it only took 30 minutes to replace the bricked Starmate 2. They knew exactly what the Sirius InstallCard was and went right to work and did not even attempt to upsell on anything.


Sirius then tranferred my service free of charge and activated my new radio.


Everything is now operating properly.


Moral of the story...Do not accept the Sirius lame excuses for your radio failure. They are responsible and know it.


----------



## mjones73

I called today about my bricked ST2, was able to get a Starmate 4 sent out as a replacement. The person I talked to still denied there was a recent update.


----------



## markbe

They bricked my "Sportster Replay 2" yesterday.


Called twice today,

1st call : bad unit, buy a new one.

2nd call: not our fault, "technology is always changing"


They offered a Sportster3 car kit, boom box and home kit for "about $125.00"


I guess a few more calls are in order, or I may just cancel.


----------



## Pat6366

Enjoy Sat Radio while you can, with CS like this it appears to be doomed.


----------



## mjones73

markbe, look up executive customer support, number can be found via google easily. Call them with the radio handy, they did wanna try to activate it before they offered me a replacement.


Pat, just trying to get our radios fixed/replaced.... spare us the gloom and doom.


----------



## coolstrategist

FYI...Since I just realized that my free replacement Sportster 5 (or any new radio) will not fit on the old boomboxes I called my contact again at Sirius.


She was able to offer me the $99 Universal Boom Box for $39 and free shipping. Not bad.


----------



## mjones73

I should call them back for a new home kit since I'll need one now


----------



## Pat6366




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjones73* /forum/post/14499256
> 
> 
> Pat, just trying to get our radios fixed/replaced.... spare us the gloom and doom.



Sorry, I just think it is pathetic that people are getting different stories and having to go over the heads of normal CS to get results. SXM already has an uphill battle, screwing over your current customer base is not a great strategy.


----------



## sebberry

The channel updates caused my presets to be lost the other day. When they did the channel updates before, it updated all the presets too.. pretty cool I thought as many of the channel numbers changed.


Now I have no presets







But not as bad as a bricked radio.


----------



## markbe

Pluged my unit in the truck today just to see what I might get.


"Call Sirius to Activate" (I thought this unit was toast?)


I called and they tried to activate, but my screen is so faded when it warms up that I couldn't see the display. I guess it is time for a new unit, but has nothing to do with this bricking.


They offered a Sportster Replay 3 and car kit for $19.99 + $8 and change for shipping.

I tried to get a plug-in kit to the radio as I've heard the transmitter is weak, no luck, they said they were out of stock.


Asked them to wave the activation fee of $15.00 and got a verbal OK. We'll see when the unit arrives.


I'm now without a boombox and home kit.


Need to work on my negotiating skills.


----------



## lesnev

Happened to me. Update, lost all presets, would act strange sometimes when starting radio. After two calls they sent me a new radio, but a cheap POS not the one I had. Called back, they said too bad, can only send what they had in stock. I cancelled subscription. Would have pushed harder but I found this thread too late.

I would rather spend my money with companies that actually care about their product.


----------



## fugufish

My Starmate Replay had the same problem this morning: Stuck at updating channels 0%.


Sometimes I get the SID screen with full antenna bars so this rules out a bad antenna or coax.


I tried tech support and they refused to help me because the radio was not under warranty. I told them that it was their fault for bricking the radio and asked to speak to a supervisor. Was put on hold and then disconnected.


I just fired off an email to customer service and I'll try the other 800 number.


If they don't at least partially offset a new radio I'm done with them.


----------



## Gooddog

For issues with hardware call and don't email them. If you email them you'll wait a few days and receive a "please call us" email.


----------



## blahblahblooey

I got the update of death this afternoon with my Starmate Replay. Went in to pick up some food and 5 minutes later get in my car and turn the radio on and I see a channel update being downloaded. I've seen this plenty of times in the past and after a few minutes the audio starts back up. This time after not hearing any audio for a few minutes I check the display and it says, " Call Sirius to Subscribe". The only channels available are the 000 SID channel and the 184 please call to subscribe message. I called the number and they tried sending out an activation signal twice with no success and then transferred me to tech support. They tried sending the signal again with no success and after a minute of silence determined that my radio is defective and out of warranty so I will need to buy a new one. After laughing at this canned nonsense I asked to speak with someone who would be sending me a new unit if it was indeed defective. The supervisor gets on the phone and says that the unit is old and out of warranty and is defective. I argue the finer points of a software update bricking my receiver to no avail. I really can't believe that they have scripts ready for customers for this planned obsolescence, but are unwilling to fix their own problems. I'll be calling back again. Maybe I should just start with the Customer Relations number.


It's funny that companies are still willing to pull this ******** in the internet age, as if no one can communicate with any other subscribers to realize this isn't a one unit problem.


----------



## bartman0531

This must have happened on my wife's stock Volkswagen head unit, same thing you guys are describing and the same line from CS "it must be broken". I don't want a plug and play device had one in my truck and I prefer the integrated sat radio in the HU. I wonder how they can accommodate that.


----------



## greenjp

Hey how about that. My Starmate Replay (approx. 2.5 years old) died in exactly this manner during the last week of October - channel update, then the "call to subscribe message". Still had all the signal bars and whatnot, multiple failed reactivation signals, and finally an offer to sell me a new Starmate 4 for $125. hmm.


I bought a lightly used Starmate 4 on eBay for $30 and it seems to be working fine.


jeff


----------



## subwoofer

my Starmate that is almost 3 years old has been acting up lately. Its been getting way more static than normal but I should be able to fix that with the prepaid installation coupon they just sent me. But my biggest issue is that my artist alert has been messed up. Any channels that are now shared will not recognize my favorite artists.


And a non-technical issue that I am mad about: the stations just don't seem to be playing that great of music anymore and a select few are censored and a few others are gone. I miss Buzzsaw!


----------



## UOD_user39

My Sirius Starmate Replay went through the update of death and is now a brick sitting on the "Call Sirius to activate..".

Two calls into it and they say that the unit is out of warranty and needs to be replaced. Will not give me a deal at the moment... We'll see, more calls to go.. Hopefully they work out a deal before I cancel subscription...


----------



## Newsgroup

What's the corporate number you guys called to get them to give you a deal on a new radio as a result of the other radios being bricked?


----------



## Seanraff

I probably just jinxed my self, but, I have had the same radio since 2003, I quit paying subscription on it in 2004 when I got my new pick up with Sirius in it, it STILL works, I use it in the garage.......


----------

